# Dogs sleeping in bed with you...



## GraciesMom (Sep 22, 2007)

How many of you let your dog sleep in bed with you? Our 7mo old puppy doesn't always sleept through the night and I think she'd do better if she could sleep with us, but my husband is really against it. Just curious how many others allow their dogs on the bed.

Thanks!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

We have a 50 pound dog that does every night, and an 80 pound dog that does sometimes (although as soon as I get up for anything, she's on my pillow). We also have a pup that I think is gonna hit the 100 pound mark. She's still in a crate. I guess when she gets out, we need to buy them a bed for themsleves.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I plan to let me dog sleep in bed with me once he is pottied trained because I can't trust him to have free run of my room.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My one dog sleeps in bed with me. She weighs in at 100 pounds and if I had a husband in my bed with me. Well, He would have to check into a motel or hit the spare room because she takes up a lot of room. I had a very brief period in my life where I only had one dog and she was it. She has reaped the benefits of being the only child and once she was there I didn't have the heart to boot her out. All of the other house trained dogs sleep on blanket covered dog beds next to my bed and the untrained will always be in kennels, though, I don't have one of those right now, I hope it won't be long and I will. LOL Good Luck talking your husband into it. I have said, "this will be the last dog on my bed." We will see how that plays out. I have a 2 year old who is the next in line for seniority at my house just waiting his turn. LOL


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

I have always let my dogs sleep with me. Duncan used to sleep with me. Then for a while I had Duncan (100+lb lab mix) and a 60+lb basset hound sleeping with me--This was not easy as they had to sleep one on each side of me because they couldn't touch each other and I didn't have much room on the bed for me, thank goodness I have a Queen size bed but I have slept with Duncan on the couch and on a twin size bed in the past. Then when I moved to my new house Duncan stopped sleeping with me and I only had the basset hound (she had to sleep with me because she would potty in the house if she didn't). Then I got Patrick so I had a large growing puppy and a basset hound sleeping with me. Since I no longer have the basset hound I now have a 100+lb standard poodle mix sleeping with me and Duncan sleeps downstairs on the couch--he doesn't want to sleep with me anymore.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

For as long as I can remember my dogs have always slept in bed with me. At one time I had 3 at the same time. 2 adults and 1 puppy. Some nights I had to get up and go to couch cuz there was no room, especially when Chazz got bigger. 

I don't recommend this for everyone but I can be a very heavy sleeper and I'm afraid I'd miss a crated puppy calling to go out in the middle of the night. So, what I did with Chazz is let him on the bed from the first night. I had a leash on him and if he got restless, I was awake in a heartbeat. Being on the bed with the other dogs and myself seemed to comfort him as well. I know this was a giant leap of faith, but he never had an accident on the bed.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

no!!! I want to but , my mom would freak if i even asked her. She dont allow star upstairs just in the basment. The basment is nice. He got a livin' room, laudndy room, bedroom, bathroom and play room. So he gotta live with his bed crate at night. .... Parents


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Alvin sleeps in his crate with the door open. He has never asked to get on a piece of furniture and we have never invited him. He's a serious velcro dog who will not be separated from me for a minute during the day. I think it's a healthy change of pace for him to go to his own bed in his own room to sleep. Of course, I sleep better without a snoring Shar Pei in my bed, too.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Corona, my 3lb Chi, was sleeping in the bed with me for the last few months and would always whine or crawl on me when she needed to go pee, so that was fine. But last week she gave me NO warning, and pee'd on my new comforter, sheets, and bed... which cost me $7 in laundry and a complete loss of sleep that night as I was freezing with no blankets and no heat in the apartment!

She's been back to sleeping in her crate since then.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Every dog I have ever had has slept with me. Ella is still in the crate at night for now though. She is so little and can't jump off the bed on her own because my bed is too high. She does come snuggle in bed with me at night until I go to sleep (we watch tv together). I am just afraid she will fall off the bed and get hurt. When she gets a little bigger I will let her - hopefully just another few months or so.

Bailey, my last dog, a 90 lb. lab used to sleep on a chair in our room. We would come hang on the foot of our bed but when we went to sleep he would jump off and go to his chair. He was just too big. My husband and I share a queen size bed and usually our 5 year old daughter comes in at some point in the night.

I love snuggling with Ella and she won't get much bigger than 20 lbs so yes, she will sleep in my bed. To me that's a perk of having a dog!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

The cats sleep in the bed with us. There isn't room for 2 people, 2 cats and 2 collies in the bed. Toby sleeps on the bedroom floor. Cameron sleeps on a blanket on the floor just outside of the bedroom. When he was a pup, he was in the bedroom, too. But since he's gotten older, Toby- the alpha boy, threw Cameron out of the room. We've tried to invite him back in, but he seems to be happy where he is.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol, yep. As soon as Dakota was old enough she moved into my bed. I can't say I haven't enjoyed having her little heated body close either.


----------



## NightOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

Have you ever heard of the band 'Three Dog Night'? Their name was chosen based on an old Aussie adage that referred to the degree of coldness in the night air. If the temperature fell below freezing while you were camping out, in order to stay warm, it was advised to have three dogs curl up with you in your bedroll to keep you warm. Hence, it was a three dog night. 

Coincidentally, my wife and I have 2 Schnauzers and a Yorkie-Poo. All small enough to share our space while keeping us both warm and toasty on those cold winter eves. We have a king size bed so there's not really a space issue. 

When necessary, the dogs keep themselves occupied downstairs until the 'all-clear' is given. Otherwise, they're quite welcome to join us at night.


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

I would, but I can't. My husky gets the occasional tick, and those buggers are beyond scary. And he's really big and likes gets up a lot, so it wouldn't work. :<


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

At first i wasnt going to let Chloe sleep in bed because its a hard habit to break, and we know she was going to be HUGE! but when she got sick my boyfriend started sleeping with her at night when i was racing, and when i got home, i couldnt move her. so now shes stuck with us. if you dont put her in bed she sits next to it with her chin on it looking at you and licking you, then whines... then a bark or two. i find myself on the couch some nights because she LOVES running in her sleep, its like having an earthquake in bed! plus she loves to really streach out and put her paws on my face. one night she rolled over and hit me in the nose with her paw, i had JUST gotten my nose pierced that day and she made it bleed all over. (not to mention hurt like a ****!) and she loves to do this thing that all the sudden she wakes up, sits up, and just lets her body fall to the side on top of you. its like a ton of bricks! that wakes you up fast! but i wouldnt have it any other way!


----------



## NightOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

Hope you have a really big bed! LOL


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't see how its possible to have a great dane in the bed with you. lol


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

thats why i end up on the couch! we only have a double bed... its not so much the size of the bed, but she hogs the blankets! lol. then i get cold, and i CAN NOT sleep when im cold!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

GreatDaneMom said:


> ...and she loves to do this thing that all the sudden she wakes up, sits up, and just lets her body fall to the side on top of you. its like a ton of bricks! that wakes you up fast! but i wouldnt have it any other way!


Ohjeeze!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah she really takes the "great dane lean" (where danes sit next to you and lean against you) to the full extent! she does the "great dane flop"!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, I can barely sleep with my husband in the bed. Cherokee came to us crate trained and trained not to go on furniture. He has never asked to sleep anywhere other than his crate, in fact when my son announces that he is headed to bed, Cherokee gets up and puts humself to bed in his crate. I am really terrible to live with when I don't get a good night sleep so, I don't think we will ever invite him to bed with us. I don't know how you all get through the day with all that interrupted sleep.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

A Great Dane in a double bed! Some nights a 10 lb cat and a 12 lb cat are too much in a queen bed!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

haha, shes the princess though! my cat doesnt take up much room, hes small. only like 4lbs. he sleeps on me or my boyfriend though.. and sometimes we catch him cuddling with the pupperz. i have pics of the dog spooning with the cat, theyre cute. i should put them on here somtime


----------



## Cooper's Mama (Sep 23, 2007)

When we first brought Cooper home at 8 weeks, he slept on his own bed on the floor next to my side of the bed. Once he was big enough to jump up on our bed....it was all over! My boyfriend said that if we got a dog, he was not allowed on any furniture. That lasted until he was big enough to get himself up on the furniture. He just looked so cute laying there wagging his tail that Tim (boyfriend) didn't have the heart to make him get down. So, Cooper usually starts out under our bed and in the middle of the night, he comes out and gets up on the bed between us.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

My dogs sleep with me - two Standard Poodles and a Shih Tzu.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> I don't know how you all get through the day with all that interrupted sleep.


I move around more often than Zoe does. I think I wake her up every time I roll over or reposition myself...no wonder she sometimes hops down to the floor and sleeps on the carpet! The boyfriend could sleep through a nuclear attack, so Zoe never bothers him.

I don't think it's hard with one dog. If we get a second one though (at least a second larger one), then I don't know if it will work. I'd be afraid of suffocating an animal whenever I rolled around!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah, we are planning on getting a second dane when Chloe is a year old, so i dont know what we will do then!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Guera sleeps with me every night, I would not be able to sleep without her. She puts her head on my pillow next to mine, like a human lol, and sleeps either with her back to mine, or her paws on my back. I do move around alot, and she gets annoyed sometimes. When my boyfriend sleeps over, she'd rather sleep close to him lol, she adores him.

Nessa - Guera


----------



## melvs (Aug 21, 2007)

My little Lilly is still potty training, so she's in her crate at night (which is right next to my side of the bed). All the dogs I've had in the past have slept with me. But that was before I was married, and my husband will not allow dogs in bed. Any other furniture is ok, just not the bed. And since my husband has senoirity over Lil', I abide. Plus keeping a happy marriage is always a good idea too...lol. But I do miss nuggling in bed w/ my doggy! And reading all these posts really brings back memories. Especially of my lab jumping in bed w/ me in the middle of the night - just after getting into a skunk!!!! Needless to say, new bedding was in order.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Huge NO here...I have allergies, so there is no way my dogs are going to sleep right next to my face!!!Lol!!! 

Plus taking it from a 'pack' order status, allowing the dog to sleep with you lets him think he is equal with you, so he can become confused and unsure later who is really alpha of the household. And with one of our dogs, this could really become an issue, because he is already strongwilled. My dogs have crates in our bedroom that they sleep in; they are quite happy just being in our room with us. 

Perhaps having her kennel in your room may help her adjust. Or put some soft music in the room she is in, along with some chew toys with her in her kennel (assuming you have her in one) with her, so she is not so bored, and just let her figure things out; the more you fuss about her fussing in the kennel, the more she figures out that "hey, this is getting me attention" so she continues to whine, cry, etc...Just ignore her and she will figure it out that she will not get her way; when it's bed time, it's bedtime.



Rowdy said:


> A Great Dane in a double bed! Some nights a 10 lb cat and a 12 lb cat are too much in a queen bed!



Geesh, Yeah, I have two pups...one is 54lbs and the other is about 38lbs...plus we have three cats. Even if our bed was a King size, I doubt there would be enough room for all of us to be comfortable!!!!Lol!!! Course, the three cats just sleep ON me...so I guess if you look at it _that_way!!!!Lol!!!! But no...pups don't sleep with us here...they would be bed hogs anyway, especially they way the sprawl out on their own beds!!!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I love sleeping with my cat, but she is only 5 lbs. When I get a dog Im not sure if I will allow it on my bed. If I have the bed I have now, definatly not (its a big blow up bed) I wouldnt want it to pop! My cat is really good about keeping her claws off everything except her scratching posts, so Im lucky there 

But most likely I want my dog to sleep either in a crate or on a doggie bed next to my bed.


----------



## bemista (Sep 17, 2007)

My little fox terrier sleeps under the covers in the bed. My border collie pup sleeps in her bed next to mine as she is a bit big for my bed but she often comes in the mornings and sleeps for a bit


----------



## StevePax (Aug 28, 2007)

Nope. I have strict rules about beds in our house - everyone has their own, and everyone uses it. My bed belongs to my wife and I, and the kids and the dog are not allowed in it. The kids have their own bed, and the dog sleeps in his crate in the laundry room downstairs. It's pitch dark in there (no windows or anything), but I turn on the ventilation fan so the dog won't be disturbed by me getting up for work at 5 in the morning. I suspect Leo will be sleeping in that crate 10 years from now, too.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. As soon as they were trained well enough we let them sleep with us, and when it was just the shelties they were fine. After dog #3 came along they just weren't settling down at night, and the new girl wasn't fully potty trained anyway, so we started crating them all again. Last night we decided to give them all another shot, with Penny being potty trained now, and it was ok at first, but then she started barking randomly, like just as I was drifting off to sleep she would bark once or twice. On about the third time, all three started barking, so DH crated Penny. _Then_ the cats started scratching at the door like they sometimes do, and I let them in just to stop the sound, but after that one of the remaining dogs was pacing and keeping me up, so I crated him. We ended up last night with one dog and two cats in the bed and me feeling like I was up all night. So I'm afraid it is back to crates for everyone tomorrow.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

GreatDaneMom said:


> yeah, we are planning on getting a second dane when Chloe is a year old, so i dont know what we will do then!


We're looking into a bed just for the dogs.


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

My hound sleeps in her crate due to potty problems, but my lab (75#) and saint bernard (140-150#) sleep with us in our bed. I tell you, not even a king size bed is big enough for all 4 of us. I usually end up being a Julie sandwich between the 2 boys, but on cooler nights, it keeps me nice and toasty. The only time it is definitely not enjoyable is when Jasper decides to lay on top of me instead of beside me. That will definitely wake you right up, lol.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i dunno about a bed of their own... i cant sleep without her with us. but at the same time, i cant sleep with her there lol. i was never a good sleeper to bein with, and i really need to see a doctor about it. but yeah, if shes not in bed with me i lay there and wonder what shes doing and if shes ok lol.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

My dogs sleep with me? Nope. My dog's aren't even allowed on the couch, let alone the beds. Plus, they aren't even allowed upstairs anyway, so....
Although, since Uallis grew out of his crate and I have no money, considering I haven't got paid yet with my new job, he doesn't have a crate anymore. He's been sleeping in the living room while I sleep on the couch to make sure he doesn't get into something. Sometimes he tries to climb on top of me and I usually end up getting a enormous Mastiff foot trying to step on my face... 
Eddie and Dan sleep in the kitchen with the living room and computer room gated off. Dan has been known to have a little incontinence while he's sleeping so its easier to clean up in there. He has his bed and everything with him. Eddie has to sleep in the kitchen because he and Uallis would play all night otherwise keeping everyone awake. He can't be in the computer room...because well...having Eddie alone in a room where our most expensive possessions are...it's not a good idea.


----------



## DogDaze (Sep 23, 2007)

Scootman, my doxie, always slept with me until he hurt his back about 18 months ago... now after his surgery he sleeps in a wonderful cushy brown fur doggy bed with his own blankies, right next to my side of the bed... of course I bring him up sometimes to cuddle...







[/IMG]

Our new puppy sleeps in her crate.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

my dogs are a part of my family, and I couldn't imagine telling them they weren't allowed upstairs, or on the couch. We have 3 dogs, a golden retriever, a greyhound mix, and a beagle mix. The beagle and they grey sleep in the bed all the time. The golden will get up to snuggle, but she gets hot and usually sleeps in the bathroom on the tile. I think it's funny that some people say their husbands don;t "allow" something. I'd tell mine that I was not 5 years old, I can make my own decisions. I'd love Eric to tell me I'm not allowed to do something.


----------



## OneCrazyDogOwner (May 22, 2007)

we have 2 dogs maya is about 50lbs and tork is about 80lbs we don't allow them in our bed because they are just too big and take up too much room. they are allowed on the couch when we say its ok.. though sometimes I wake up and maya it at the end of the bed by my feet lol..
tork hoped up in the bed once when i left for work and the b/f was still sleeping he rolled over and put his arm around him thinking it was me lol..
he said he was wondering why i felt so harry haha


----------

